# There casted lose morris tapir



## AlanZ (Dec 4, 2010)

For years, I've watched as folk type messages across the web using what might be called 'creative spelling'.

There are clearly people who either don't know the difference between "there, they're and their" or don't care to differentiate.

Simlarly there are folk who use "lose and loose" interchangeably.

But those and other misusages are all spelling issues for common words.

So in a lighthearted effort to refine language use, I thought I'd mention two things that I see coming up from time to time that are more applicable to penturning.

The taper used on a lathe or accessory is not a "*Morris*" taper, it's a "*Morse*" taper, invented by Stephen A. Morse (who also invented the twist drill).


Also, to the best of my knowledge, there's no such word as "*casted*". These are all correct:

I will cast my blank.
I cast my blank.
I have cast my blank.
Will this little dissertation have any effect on the word usage? Probably not. But it did give me the opportunity to use the word "tapir" in the title, and they're really cool creatures.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

How about "Prolly" for probably ? There is a good spell checker that can be used with the forum software , the sad thing is , it's very seldom used . Where's Cav when we need him !!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 4, 2010)

The problem with spelling checkers is that (with the exception of 'casted') all the words I mentioned are correct spellings, but often the wrong word.

Add to the list of confused usage  "advice vs. advise".

This would be a correct:

I advise that you do not accept my advice.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes and sometimes it even suggests the wrong spelling or worse the wrong word completely like "Endoscopies" for "Ed4copies" name .


----------



## guyrlock (Dec 4, 2010)

*Garbled English*

Following on from your observations, how about this for a spelling eye opener?


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always loved that one , I have no problem reading it . The mind is an amazing thing .


----------



## guyrlock (Dec 4, 2010)

*Confusing English for language students*

How do you explain "I'm going to cut this tree down and then I'm going to cut it up" to an English language class?


----------



## MatthewZS (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd love to hear your take on the Texas word "widjadija"........   As in "you didn't bring your shotgun widjadija?"


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 4, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> I'd love to hear your take on the Texas word "widjadija"........   As in "you didn't bring your shotgun widjadija?"


I really, truly hate to break this to you, but that is not only a Texas word.  It is fluent Southern Redneck.  It is sometimes used close to "Hey yall, look at this.  Haew, hold my beer."  Our part of the country, contrary to popular belief, does not speak English.
Charles


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Guy , My oldest son has Dyslexia and when he was younger I was supplementing the wonderful NJ school system , trying to help him around the sometimes ridiculous English language . It is a language with so many contradictions to the rules and is at times very frustrating . I don't envy anyone trying to teach it to a non English speaking person .


----------



## gallianp (Dec 4, 2010)

I cringe when I see "then & than" used interchangeably.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 4, 2010)

Alan, ironically I just commented to a guy who doesn't know the grammar and he just types away, without any period or commas or anything else. so, I have to read his post three to 4 times to see what the heck he is talking about.
Now sometimes ago I downloaded the google spellchecker and I always use it to check, however from time to time you can see the mistake on my post about from to form which both of them correct and will not be detected but different meaning.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 4, 2010)

When they write "MT."   I always think, 'Mount"   Makes sense for me... oh well.

Hey, _*I'm dyslexic*_!  So, yes I'm going to have misspelled words and some bad grammar from time to time.   I don't have all day to check and recheck forum notes.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 4, 2010)

There are times that I have a hard time getting through other peoples posts. Stumbling over poor spelling, missing words, etc. But I am reminded I have just as many mistakes in my posts. I some times have to retype a lot of my responses like this one because my fingers are not responding as well as I would like. Some nights are worse than others, tonight is one of them. My fingers arent typing and I have had to retype almost everything twice. It would also help if I could devolope the habit of using the spell checker every time I post.  Worse yet, I havent even had an adult beverage to cast the blame upon.

Mike


----------



## mwenman (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the one non-word that makes me cringe the more than the incorrect usage of there, their, and they're is the rampant usage of irregardless.  It is not a word, does not exist, never has.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 5, 2010)

Sadly, irregardless has been showing up in dictionaries over the past several years.


----------



## Billman (Dec 5, 2010)

Donut cerrect me spellin', if'n it be rong, it be rong.

LOL


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 5, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> I'd love to hear your take on the Texas word "widjadija"........   As in "you didn't bring your shotgun widjadija?"



No Texas roots for this word at all! It originated in Dunwoody, Georgia with Jeff Foxworthy. Unfortunately, one night on a bus between two places that have never been a blip on a map, a Scotch drinking, cigar smoking, overweight texan won widudidju. DAMHIKT


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 5, 2010)

However .... Jewwanto.... remains soley in Georgia domain.

I.E.: "Deloris, jewwanto get me a beer and change the TV channel over to rasslin' before you git up the supper dishes?"


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 5, 2010)

As a friend of mine from Deep Stick, Ga ( I SWEAR, it's a real place) told me when I corrected his grammar "they's too much oberpaid Goberment nerdowells as titis...we ain't lookin to add on no word police to the Goberment tit"

It may not have been gramatically correct, BUT I knew what he meant AND to keep my mouth shut.

Respectfully submitted.....sorta


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 5, 2010)

Andy, I didn't know that Georgia and Kentuk was thatin klose tegether?  When didn yall move nort?
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 5, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Andy, I didn't know that Georgia and Kentuk was thatin klose tegether?  When didn yall move nort?
> Charles



Charles; 
Georgia and Kentucky have always been "branch kin", unfortunately, for us, KY is on the North end of the "branch"


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, I  know but we are still south of Louisville.  If you check your history, this part of KY was about to ceceed and even had generated its own capital along with the western most twenty counties of Tennessee before Tennessee finally decided to go South.  The remaining 7 counties in the Jackson  Purchase then stayed with Kentucky throughout the War.  We still were mostly Southern, however.
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG....South of Louisville means South of Cincinatti, too! We ARE closer to KY than I imagined! I definitely Won't drink the water LOL!


----------



## MatthewZS (Dec 5, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear your take on the Texas word "widjadija"........   As in "you didn't bring your shotgun widjadija?"
> ...



yep, your right, I'd forgotten who said it....  I just remembered hearing it


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Guy , My oldest son has Dyslexia and when he was younger I was supplementing the wonderful NJ school system , trying to help him around the sometimes ridiculous English language . It is a language with so many contradictions to the rules and is at times very frustrating . I don't envy anyone trying to teach it to a non English speaking person .



What is really interesting about the English language, it's a German based language which as I remember from my two semesters in college in foreign language is a very structured language....verbs and subjects and modifiers have a very specific place in a sentence, as well as gender.....  English has no structure and no gender other than modifiers/pronouns to indicate said gender..... and can be used in almost any format the speaker/writer wishes and still be relatively correct. 

The three most misused words are actually pronounced differently, but are interchanged as if they sound the same and mean the same...

They're.... should sound almost as if we are saying They Are
Their ... should sound close to   Th Err
There.... should sound close to  Th air

I have a pretty deep southern/Texas accent so I know I mispronounce a number of the words of the English language, but I still try to write them correctly... sometimes I even succeed. :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2010)

mredburn said:


> It would also help if I could devolope the habit of using the spell checker every time I post.  Worse yet, I havent even had an adult beverage to cast the blame upon.
> 
> Mike



Mike,
I'm not sure if it's just my machine or the IAP software, but my posts are spell checked as I type... if I've misspelled a word I get a squiggly line in red running under the running under the word...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > MatthewZS said:
> ...



That's a Jeff Foxworth joke... He's from Atlanta.


----------



## penmanship (Dec 5, 2010)

I laughed when I read about a  "ball ping" hammer...........heard of it, just haven't seen one! :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2010)

penmanship said:


> I laughed when I read about a  "ball ping" hammer...........heard of it, just haven't seen one! :biggrin:



At the risk of getting pinged by the admin's, the vision of a "ball ping" gave me a real chuckle... that's a good one.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 5, 2010)

Phew, I feel so much better. Are you the same one who gave a tutelage on the use of plural hyphenation?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 5, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Phew, I feel so much better. Are you the same one who gave a tutelage on the use of plural hyphenation?


 
Say What?


----------



## randywa (Dec 5, 2010)

After eye red the post eye debaited on gaving my too sense worth. but eye have no comet.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 5, 2010)

No, plural hyphenation wasn't me.

Though I have been seeing an increase plural apostrophe usage.

For example:  I have three hammer's for sale.

Why folk actually add an apostrophe is beyond me <s>


----------



## lwalden (Dec 5, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Yes and sometimes it even suggests the wrong spelling or worse the wrong word completely like "Endoscopies" for "Ed4copies" name .



Was that the spellcheck or the synonym check that made that replacement..............:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Easy*



guyrlock said:


> How do you explain "I'm going to cut this tree down and then I'm going *to cut it up*" to an English language class?


 Try "saw it into logs"


----------



## bitshird (Dec 5, 2010)

lwalden said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and sometimes it even suggests the wrong spelling or worse the wrong word completely like "Endoscopies" for "Ed4copies" name .
> ...



Aren't they kind of similar?? ;^)

Y'all ain't never had to change a tar on a car in the rain and got awl on yer good suit of bibs?? We done that last weak, sure wuz ugly


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 5, 2010)

*yup*



ctubbs said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear your take on the Texas word "widjadija"........ As in "you didn't bring your shotgun widjadija?"
> ...


 
Who ever said you did???????I believe everywhere Delaware and south offer "English as a second language" in school.  Few students take the course


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 5, 2010)

guyrlock said:


> How do you explain "I'm going to cut this tree down and then I'm going to cut it up" to an English language class?



Unfortunately, more people will understand that than

"I'm going to fell that three, then mill it."


----------



## navycop (Dec 5, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > It would also help if I could devolope the habit of using the spell checker every time I post. Worse yet, I havent even had an adult beverage to cast the blame upon.
> ...


What happens when you type the same words twice?? Just pick'n at ya....


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

lwalden said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and sometimes it even suggests the wrong spelling or worse the wrong word completely like "Endoscopies" for "Ed4copies" name .
> ...


 
It depends on which end of it you are on :devil:


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

jthompson1995 said:


> guyrlock said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain "I'm going to cut this tree down and then I'm going to cut it up" to an English language class?
> ...


 
Your right , I don't understand that ! :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 6, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Yes and sometimes it even suggests the wrong spelling or worse the wrong word completely like "Endoscopies" for "Ed4copies" name .


Butch, I hope it doesn't suggest that to Ed, every time. You only need that once every 5 years at his age if he passes the test. Doing it more often well....................:biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 6, 2010)

we were taught this back home to figure out how vague English language is.
I can can a can. Now you guys figure this out.
Or I says. when I asked the person who used it to me the first time he said that up north people refer to themselves as third party.


----------



## gallianp (Dec 6, 2010)

I can, can, a can.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 6, 2010)

mwenman said:


> I think the one non-word that makes me cringe the more than the incorrect usage of there, their, and they're is the rampant usage of irregardless.  It is not a word, does not exist, never has.



Except hthat it has been in dictionaries since 1912, in a select few, and "common" usage since 1921


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

Хорошо, я буду говорить только о России сейчас.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Хорошо, я буду говорить только о России сейчас.


 
Why ? or should I ask , Почему?


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 6, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> I don't envy anyone trying to teach it to a non English speaking person .


 
I teach 11th grade English.  After spending the weekend reading the latest batch of essays, I'm not convinced very many of them actually speak English, even though they would claim it as their native language.


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 6, 2010)

gallianp said:


> I can, can, a can.


 

The way I've always understood this phase is - "I am capable of preserving a can."  If my interpretation is correct, the commas are unnecessary.  If that isn't confusing enough, try this limerick on for size.

A canner, exceedingly canny,
One morning remarked to his granny,
"A canner can can 
anything that he can,
but a canner can't can a can, can he?"


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 6, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't envy anyone trying to teach it to a non English speaking person .
> ...


 

English as a native language is becoming as much of an oxymoron as "irregardless":biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (Dec 6, 2010)

In my line of work I review reports and records written in English by people from many different nationalities. Most of which are quite a bit more grammatically correct than those I read from native English speakers. When speaking, these non native English speakers usually converse in what could be considered very formal English. It is often interesting to chat with folks who say they can not understand many people from the US. They find our regional dialects confusing and say that we talk too fast.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2010)

AlanZ said:


> .
> 
> Simlarly



Did you mean... similarly?:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Хорошо, я буду говорить только о России сейчас.
> ...


because English is so confusing.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright, I guess I, too, have nothing better to do. :wink:

Like Phil, my job requires me to review reports.  Unlike Phil, mine are usually written by native English speakers, unfortunately.

One day, I had to address a group and explain that "Chester Drawers" was a person's name...but clothing is found in a chest OF drawers.

And then there was the "lawn more" that had been stolen.

I've noticed a definite correlation between folks who read for pleasure and those who do not.  The more well read they are, the better their use of spelling and grammar, since they have probably seen the words in writing once or twice, as opposed to simply spelling it by sounding it out.

Of course, it never hurts to remember that English, in all of its many forms, is the second hardest language in the World...and Gaelic, the first, is essentially a dead language! :biggrin:


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 6, 2010)

> English as a native language is becoming as much of an oxymoron as "irregardless":biggrin:


 
This is the same language that has flammable and inflammable mean exactly the same thing.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 6, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> AlanZ said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


 
Without question, that's what I meant.

I don't have any issue with simply typographical errors. It's the misuse, abuse of (and disregard for) the language that gives me pause.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 6, 2010)

On a serious note, the IAP has many, many members.  Rich/poor, black/white, tall/short, fat/skinny, educated/uneducated.  Many of the people here who are not using correct words or are misspelling words probably just not know any better...


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't help it... this is just the way my mind works.

Going back to the original turning topic:

*-     .-     .--.     .     .-.*

is of course a ...


----------



## Padre (Dec 6, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't envy anyone trying to teach it to a non English speaking person .
> ...



I always wanted to be an English teacher!  Now I are one! :biggrin:

Actually, many moons ago before going to Seminary I was an English teacher.  And yes, some spelling errors and word usage makes me cringe.  BUT!  I was told a long time ago that it was not proper etiquette to correct grammar/spelling in online conversations.

Some pet peeves?  "I seen him just yesterday."  "I think that is satisfactery or satisfactary"  The 'their, there, they're' problem.  

Oh well, I'm not here to judge folks writing and/or grammar skills, I'm here to enjoy friendship and learn about pens!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 6, 2010)

A few more...

It is spalted, not spaulted
It is tHread, not tread


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> A few more...
> 
> It is spalted, not spaulted
> It is tHread, not tread



but is it Color, or Colour?


----------



## txbob (Dec 6, 2010)

A preposition is something you shouldn't end a sentence with.

But all y'all prolly knew that already, didun ya?

txbob <-- in beautiful downtown Fredericksburg, Texas


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

txbob said:


> A preposition is something you shouldn't end a sentence with.
> 
> But all y'all prolly knew that already, didun ya?
> 
> txbob <-- in beautiful downtown Fredericksburg, Texas


Reminds me of a joke

Two men are in a bar watching a game on the tele. One is wearing a Clemson sweatshirt, and the other is very knowledgeable about the game. Finally the Clemson alum says to the other, "So, where'd you to go to at?" To which he other replies, "I went to a school of higher education where we learned not to end a sentence with a preposition." Without blinking the Clemson alum says, " So , where'd you go to school at *******." :beat-up:


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 6, 2010)

To quote Mark Twain; "I don’t give a damn for a man that can only spell a word one way." 

Jim Smith


----------



## PenPal (Dec 6, 2010)

Language problems are compounded when we go to live in another country, learning the mother tongue is one challenge. Then if you are medically inclined or indeed professional doctors or associated in the professions there is that special language. Dare I call it every person in any profession has to be proficiant in their technical language as well before they can work efficiently in their job.

I read continually of Americans who consider their version of English to be correct, Australians who use even more vernacular, every state in England and so on who claim they are correct. Arkensawese( I have heard referred) to me is delightful and I agree but two native speakers effectively convey very little to the bystander.

There is the instance of the woman who always considered the lady next door to be a slovenly housewife as all the washing on her line was grey and never sparkling indeed to the extent she felt inclined to remark to her how offended she was by it. One day her husband washed the viewing window and guess what the ladies washing was clean and sparkling.

Having removed the mote from our eyes we then are in  better place more able to learn tolerance and understanding. Since the IAP International part is a clue for us all to consider the effect of our conversation on other members around the WORLD.

For some years one of our daughters lived in Turkey in the City of Istanbul indeed she and her husband have a home there still, she travelled daily across the Bosphorous by ferry, on one such journey sitting opposite her was a man who spent some time eating but leaving his face an awfull mess, her first thought was what a grub. As the trip concluded she noticed he was completely blind and assisted him off the Ferry she has lived with her family for many years in the United States and is a highly qualified Teacher, her specialty for  years English as a second language, half her classes one time were in remand or gaol at the root of the problem intolerance. She loved them all and felt priviliged to be their teacher. In Turkey she became completely fluent in the spoken and written Turkish language in two years, teaching English and Turkish grammar, writing text books in both languages. My point integration and tolerance.

Having removed the mote from our eyes the whole world seems more sparkling and bright as the French have said to me viva la differance.

Now in this country it is considered politically incorrect in schools etc to stress christian or non christian sentiments so at the risk of condemnation have a marvellous break around the 25th of this month and celebrate your freedoms in your own way, from me Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year everybody.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 6, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Хорошо, я буду говорить только о России сейчас.




Well, I will only speak Russian now.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Хорошо, я буду говорить только о России сейчас.
> ...



First word is more of "okay" than "well" in this case. Literal translation for it is actually "good"


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 7, 2010)

From my humble abode, I find it extremely difficult to fault anyone else usage of any language.  I grew up where "hope" meant help or hope.  We changed the erl in the tractor and truck regularly.  There was, and in some locals still is, a collection of these different usages of sounds.  Far be it for me to complain but to do my best to try to figure out just what the heck uncle brother cousin Paul just said and then to respond correctly.
Charles


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 7, 2010)

Mike Redburn - does "retype twice" mean that you typed it 4 times?

When I was in Thailand I could speak pretty good Thai. One day a Thai guy asked me the "past pluperfect" tense of some American word. He knew what he was talking about, I didn't.
I always look to see where (what part of the world) a comment comes from if it is unusual.
IMO threads like this are very helpful, especially to those trying to learn our language (no matter where they are from :>). They're generally more concerned about correctness than we are. Obviously, those who already no are language aren't. LOL.
And they are at least reading and writing our language. I can't write in Greek, Russian, Afrikaans. I can barely write in English. More power to our foreign friends.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 7, 2010)

My original reason for starting this thread was not so much to point out errors in spelling nor criticising idiom use, but instead to try to increase accuracy of commonly used turning terms.

If a Morse taper is called a Morris taper enough times, the correct name (and the reason it's called that) becomes lost. 

What's the old saying? "A lie told often enough becomes the truth"

(Oh, I can't resist... would that also be "casted in stone"? <vbg>)

In videos, when I hear the term Morris taper, I might be able to chaulk that up to accent (let's face it, they do sound very similar). When I see it written, there's no question that the person simply has it wrong. So, if no one mentions the error at all, are we doing a disservice?


----------



## randyrls (Dec 7, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Mike,
> I'm not sure if it's just my machine or the IAP software, but my posts are spell checked as I type... if I've misspelled a word I get a squiggly line in red running under the running under the word...



Firefox browser does this by default.


----------



## tomas (Dec 7, 2010)

I had a graduate student turn in a paper where he obviously used Find/Replace and SpellCheck.  Everywhere in the paper where he intended to say warehouse, it said whorehouse. The great thing about SpellCheck is that it lets you spell the wrong word correctly.

Of course, I also had an English professor who insisted that poor spelling is a sign of high intelligence. I argee cmpletely.

Tomas


----------



## diamundgem (Dec 7, 2010)

I am the wurlds wurst speller . Where is this spill checker your talking about


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 7, 2010)

why r unins makink fun of us kountry folks


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm another retired English teacher.  I used to teach English as a Second Language.  I have had students reduced to tears by "-ough"

Consider

"The tough coughs as he ploughs through the dough."

Five different pronunciations for "-ough."

My favorite, however, is this classic sentence ending with five prepositions:

Child to father at bedtime: "What did you bring that book I didn't want to be read  to out of up for?"


----------



## penhead (Dec 7, 2010)

wow...didn't have time to read every post in this thread...but i think i unnerstan now


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 7, 2010)

sbwertz said:


> My favorite, however, is this classic sentence ending with five prepositions:
> 
> Child to father at bedtime: "What did you bring that book I didn't want to be read to out of up for?"


 
That is great!  I'm sending it to the rest of my faculty.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 8, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> why r unins makink fun of us kountry folks


I reasemble thatn!
Yes, I know that i can not spell.  That has been my downfalling since third grade.  However, I find that we have words that are confusing to me even after all these years.  An example is "live".  This word is used in at least two different ways to mean two entirely different things, such as 'live well' to a fisherman is a place to store live fish.  But to a person working out, it can be a place to exercise as in 'live well' a gym.  I know, I ran into that at one of my work places.  I wanted to see their fish and was laughed at roundly.  No, I did not want to watch a bunch of sweaty old men in tights, thank you.
I pity the poor immigrant that is forced to learn this language to get around in this country.
Charles


----------



## phillywood (Dec 8, 2010)

glycerine said:


> On a serious note, the IAP has many, many members. Rich/poor, black/white, tall/short, fat/skinny, educated/uneducated. Many of the people here who are not using correct words or are misspelling words probably just not know any better...


 
jeremy, how did you reach at this conclusion? Rich/poor, I don't think I said I was either.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 8, 2010)

Now, they say down here in S. TX their Spanish is a Tex Mex language and not a real Spanish that they speak in Mexico or Spain. Just imagine one of them trying to talk the English. Like there are no words as Truka in Real Spanish and only in Tex Mex as in Truck. You see what other nationalities have to go through in order to learn the English language.
Like in "Record". How many ways it is pronounced and how many different meaning it would have. I think they just weren't that creative with words to come up with enough words to express their emotions or the objects whoever created the English. Oh, BTW, don't even expect the new generation of teenagers to be able to spell since thanks to the texting and the new invented language they use, so try just to catch up with the rapid changing of the English language.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 8, 2010)

phillywood said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > On a serious note, the IAP has many, many members. Rich/poor, black/white, tall/short, fat/skinny, educated/uneducated. Many of the people here who are not using correct words or are misspelling words probably just not know any better...
> ...


 
Ok, you can be the "/" in between then!


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw the word 'casted' come up again in the forum yesterday.

I started wondering how common the usage is, so a did a forum search for the word.

Results: 237 IAP threads containing the word.

I may go check around to see if it's being used outside of this forum.

If not, it may just be a sort of IAP 'inbreeding' artifact <s>


----------

